# مسائل وحلول فى الديناميكا الحرارية



## softchem (30 مارس 2007)

مسائل كثيرة تخصchemical engineering thermodynamics مع الحلول تجدها على الرابط التالى متمنيا الفائدة للجميع

http://www.uic.edu/classes/che/che201jrr/


----------



## المطوري (30 مارس 2007)

جاري التحميل شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## Karim07 (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## raeda (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كثيرا لك


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## البنغدير (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## ARAB-HORSE (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى 
لكن الرابط بة مواد اخرى مفيدة
http://www.uic.edu/classes/che/


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والتقدم العلمي:75:


----------



## shadi hail (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

